# Neuer Ram funktioniert nicht am PC



## Karmaa (10. Oktober 2017)

Hallo liebes Forum,

das ist nun mein glaub erster Beitrag, da ich meist nur stiller leser bin.

Jetzt habe ich aber selber ein Problem es geht um den neuen Arbeitsspeicher den ich mir zugelegt habe, ich bin eigentlich mit Hardware sehr gut vertraut und kenne mich aus, aber da weiß ich gerade nicht auf die schnelle weiter.

Ich habe mir  "g skill ripjaws v 3200 16GB" (1 Riegel) gekauft und wenn ich diesen einsetzte fährt der PC zwar hoch aber ohne Bild Bios etc. lustigerweise wenn ich den an einem anderen Steckplatz stecke fährt der PC nur paar mal hoch und dann gar nicht mehr, aber auch ohne Bild Bios etc.

Zu meiner Hardware:
I7 5820K
asrock extreme 3

Ich glaub alles andere ist Irrelevant sonst wenn nicht lasst es mich wissen.

Mir ist klar das die CPU keine 3200 Unterstützt, aber in der Regel taktet doch das Mainboard die Ram runter oder täusche ich mich da ?
Deswegen habe ich auch zu dem 3200 gegriffen weil er gerade im Angebot war.

Habe ich irgendwo ein Denkfehler vielleicht ? 

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe 
Karmaa


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (10. Oktober 2017)

Hast du jetzt nur dieses eine RAM Modul stecken?


----------



## Karmaa (10. Oktober 2017)

Ja habe ich 2 Kingston, aber ich habe schon alle Varianten ausprobiert, sprich andere Steckplätze nur der mit 16GB drin usw.


----------



## drstoecker (10. Oktober 2017)

Ein Riegel ist eh Käse, wenn dann min 2 Riegel für Dual Channel oder 4 Riegel für Quad Channel , sollte deine cpu glaube Unterstützen.


----------



## Karmaa (10. Oktober 2017)

Klar der wird aber erst nächsten Monat gekauft, da die Preise sehr angestiegen sind und 350 Euro direkt ausgeben ist mir da zu viel.
Aber zum Problem klärt es das leider nicht, ich frag mich nur wieso.


----------



## Schwarzseher (10. Oktober 2017)

Vom Board werden aber auch keine 3200er unterstützt
Supports DDR4 3000+(OC)*/2933(OC)/2800(OC)/2400(OC)/2133 non-ECC, un-buffered memory
Gute Frage ob der höher getaktete automatisch runtergetaktet wird.Dazu müsste er aber zumindest erkannt werden.
Der Riegel kann natürlich auch defekt sein keine frage.


----------



## Karmaa (11. Oktober 2017)

Ich weiß das er dieses nicht Unterstützt, aber die heutigen Boards machen das doch von selber oder ist mein wissen falsch ?
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den neuen Ram raus einstellen das alle mit z.b. 3000 laufen und dann den anderen wieder rein stecken oder übernimmt der die Einstellungen für den neuen dann nicht ?


----------



## amdahl (11. Oktober 2017)

Mach mal zur Sicherheit ein Bios-Reset. Entweder per Jumper oder du kannst das Teil ja mal mit dem anderen RAM hochfahren und Default-Werte laden.
Bei manchen Boards von ASrock gibt es auch einen Schalter auf dem Mobo der automatisch XMP aktiviert. Das würde in deinem Fall natürlich schief gehen. Glaube aber nicht dass dein Board den hat...
Wirklich ALLE slots schon probiert? Bei nur einem DIMM geht das afaik nur in Slot #1.
Oder hab ich dich ganz falsch verstanden und das Board postet auch mit dem anderen RAM nicht? Ist es neu? Lief es schon mal?


----------



## Karmaa (11. Oktober 2017)

Bios Reset habe ich bereits schon gemacht, zwar mit der Altmodischen art einfach die Batterie raus zunehmen, aber es wurde Resetet hat aber leider nichts gebracht.
Sollte ich den XMP Ausschalten und noch mal probieren, obwohl das bei dem Reset wieder auf Default war aber hab es wieder auf XMP gesetzt. 

Also mit den alten bzw. 2 Riegel sind schon drin von früher mit den funktioniert alles wenn ich den neuen Hinzufüge geht nix mehr. Ich habe auch schon versucht nur den neuen Riegel einzusetzen und verschiedene Slots glaub nicht alle aber 2-3 ausprobiert.  
Das gleiche habe ich mit dem Neuen Riegel + den 2 Alten Riegel gemacht sie hin und her zu tauschen.  Sonst ist nix neu alles beim alten nur mit dem neuen Riegel geht es nicht.


----------



## Schwarzseher (11. Oktober 2017)

Wie gesagt gibt es natürlich auch die Möglichkeit das der Riegel einen Defekt hat,dann gibt es auch kein Bild.
Würde Xmp aber mal ausschalten damit er auf Standardwerte laufen kann.Dann aber nur mit dem neuen Riegel.
Nur zur Info das Board hat einen Schalter um das Bios zu resetten.Der sitzt sogar aussen am IO Shield.
Am besten du tauscht das Ding um und bestellst dir 2 Riegel a 8 GB mit 3000Mhz oder 2666er und übertaktest den.Dann hast du zumindest Dual Cannel.Für Quad bräuchtest du 4 identische 
Vorzugshalber einen der in der QVL liste steht.


----------



## amdahl (11. Oktober 2017)

Du solltest echt mal etwas systematischer vorgehen.
XPM aus, neuen Riegel in Slot 1 probieren.
Gehts nicht einen der alten Riegel in Slot 1 probieren.
Geht auch das nicht hat wohl dein Board einen weg.


----------



## Karmaa (11. Oktober 2017)

Nein, ich brauch keine 2x8 wie oben schon gesagt kommen da nochmal 16GB dazu von daher warte ich lieber 1 Monat bis ich mir den anderen kaufe.

Wie oben schon geschrieben liegt es nicht am Board weil es mit den alten Riegel funktioniert.
Ich werde später mal XMP ausschalten und den neuen Riegel auf Slot 1 ausprobieren und sag dann bescheid, ich geh langsam von einem Defekt des Ram aus.


----------

